# First Wood/Resin Cast Blanks



## Sprung (Mar 1, 2015)

These are the first two wood/resin cast blanks that I've had the chance to turn. And I really like how they turned out.

First one I turned: Boxelder Burl stabilized then cast in red resin, blank was back painted black. Cigar kit, CA finish. This was part of a cutoff box I sent out to someone I had some interactions with on Facebook in a trade for a few blanks in exchange.



 

Second was a blank from George's Bits of Timber from Australia. This is Poplar that was cast with blue & purple. Back painted the resin portion with a light gray. Atrax Rollerball kit. CA finish.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Lookin Good! I like the Blue & Purple cast one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 1, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Lookin Good! I like the Blue & Purple cast one



Thanks! I like that too - which is why that pen has been in my pocket every day since finishing it.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yep, the blue is my choice also. Both look good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 1, 2015)

Very nice Matt !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 1, 2015)

Another vote for the blue! Nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 2, 2015)

Some good looking "Worthless Wood" blanks.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

